# Anyone seen this card before?



## cheapmanuals (Jun 12, 2008)

CHECK THESE OUT!!!
[img:635:261]http://s93412859.onlinehome.us/CARD_1.jpg[/img]
[img:633:269]http://s93412859.onlinehome.us/CARD_2.jpg[/img]


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmm
Wheres that from?


----------



## cheapmanuals (Jun 12, 2008)

VERY VERY OLD COMPUTER FROM 1987!!!
This is a memory expansion card that might have 2 megs of ram on it!!
The company that made the system was Data General Corporation.
The hard drive had an MFM connection and was a full 20 megs!! 
There was not optical drive and the floppy was a 5 1/4 360K drive.
No clue what CPU was on this board.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the solder mask has a yellow tint and gives copper the illusion of gold. I could be wrong though... scrap off mask and test.


----------



## donald236 (Jun 14, 2008)

i can already tell you that its copper underneath that , ive seen several of these and thought as you do, so i scraped the solder masking back and was surprised to see copper under it .


----------



## teabone (Jun 14, 2008)

This company made some data processing computers for some of the older cat scans that were loaded with LSI processors. There would be circuit boards with up to six cpus the size of 486s. In one system alone I recovered over sixty of these LSI processors with a yield of just under an ounce of gold. I always get a hard-on whenever I run across one of these systems.


----------



## cheapmanuals (Jun 28, 2008)

I got a deal on this board from my boss so I will test it and let everyone know.


----------

